# Hi guys



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all,

find myself getting more and more into my coffee. moka pot doesn't seem to be cutting it now. on the lookout for a semi decent machine. just thought i'd say hello for now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, skunkyf. Have any thoughts on what you're looking for?


----------



## beanpress (Mar 25, 2014)

I am also new the forums. I always think that you can't really beat a £20 Aeropress for making fantastic coffee, tasting the difference and general ease of use and cleaning. I recommend sticking to something like that (and other brewing methods) unless you are willing to spend £££ on a good espresso machine. Even if you do spend good money on an espresso machine, don't overlook the cheaper brewing methods as it's all part of the experience


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dead right beanpress - great coffee is by no means restricted to espresso.


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

been looking at the gaggia classic. the aeropress looks good but i can't see myself buying one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

skunkyf said:


> been looking at the gaggia classic. the aeropress looks good but i can't see myself buying one.


Classics are a good buy - even better used via the forum for sales thread. Don't forget, you will also need a grinder and lots of fresh roasted beans.


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

yea, i'm in contact with one of the supporters/vendors about the older machine. on a budget so haven't looked into the grinders just yet i have been butchering them with my multi blender lol, recomendations welcome. fresh roasted beans won't be a problem. not to far from a local coffee place that have been on the go for quite a few years


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Skunkyf! Welcome to the forum! What's your budget?

Andy


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi & Welcome.

You wont be able to make a nice coffee on a classic using beans in a blender! Better to get the coffee shop to grind for you, and start saving for a grinder.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Rancilio doser grinder up for sale if interested. Where are you based?


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> Hi Skunkyf! Welcome to the forum! What's your budget?
> 
> Andy


not alot lol. second hand.classic kinda taking it all.



aaronb said:


> Hi & Welcome.
> 
> You wont be able to make a nice coffee on a classic using beans in a blender! Better to get the coffee shop to grind for you, and start saving for a grinder.


yea, its just in emergency when i can't get to my local shop. they've been on the go since late 1800's so i think they know their stuff lol.



Jason1wood said:


> I have a Rancilio doser grinder up for sale if interested. Where are you based?


n.ireland sir, thanks but probably no point at the mo


----------

